

Senator Schumer's waffling response to SOPA - foolinator
http://i.imgur.com/hD9T5.png

======
foolinator
TLDR - He hears us, but he's doing nothing.

This motivates me to go to the tech meetup on Wednesday.

www.meetup.com/ny-tech/events/47879702/

~~~
nextparadigms
Schumer is a PIPA sponsor:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/1red1bluekick2/comments/nuyta/list_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/1red1bluekick2/comments/nuyta/list_of_senators_supporting_sopapipa/)

~~~
foolinator
Yeah it pisses me off. He admits and clarifies that what we say he understands
but still goes on the side of the RIAA.

